# Independent RV repair shops



## cold_beer (Aug 18, 2016)

Can anyone recommend an independent RV repair shop that honors factory and extended warranty? I'm already having a bad experience with dealership. Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Where city are you located?


----------



## cold_beer (Aug 18, 2016)

Katy, Tx

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

There is a boat/marine business that had a couple of ads up to tell folks in this section that they do RV repairs.

I've used Felton's RV Service - I wasn't unhappy, but I really wasn't happy either (mostly because of the check I had to write). 

Depending on what you need done and what your skill level is, I would recommend that you consider doing it yourself if you have the time. Most shops charge $150/hr or thereabouts. Repairs can add up real quick - depending on your warranty-you may or may not get a little relief.

Check YouTube - there is a video for anything you want to know or have a question about.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Channelview RV Supply. I-10 East, just east of Beltway 8. It's worth the drive. Been there forever. Family owned and operated.
http://www.channelviewsupply.com/

Tell 'em I sent ya....


----------



## cold_beer (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll definitely keep all advice with me.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

You might want to check out Anything RV Service between Pearland and Friendswood. They are family owned and do real good work for a fair price with a fast turn-around. Josh and Lauren are great to work with. I know they do a lot of insurance and extended warranty work. Anythingrvservicecenter.com. (281) 993-5445


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Older post but thought I would throw out another suggestion for someone else who might be looking.

Last year we used Bob Jones RV repair. They are located in South Houston. They came highly recommended and were booked up more than month out. I wanted it done right so I decided to wait. Glad I did. They did a great job and have had zero issues in year since repair.

We had a blowout. Some of the tread went through the floor and into the bathroom. Tore up some of the cabinet, plumbing, electrical in bathroom - I spent an hour on side of road after blowout clearing stuff away from axle before I could get spare on. 
It was about a 3-4 grand fix if remember right but looks good as new. I would definitely use them again.

I also upgraded to 16" rims and bought BFG commercial TA tires so I won't have to use crappy LT tires.

http://bobjonesrv.com/about/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

